# Steampunk, Anyone?



## Saraneth (Feb 19, 2006)

Steampunk is a genre that I'd absolutely love to get into. However, I don't know where to start, or where to look, for that matter. Does anyone have any recommendations regarding this category of science fiction?

Thanks much in advance.


----------



## woodcut.evolution (Feb 19, 2006)

What have you read already?

I would recommend the classics that pre-date the genre such as the works of Jules Verne, H.G. Wells, and Frankenstein by Merry Shelly.  These works aren't really steampunk per se, as the heroes aren't really social outcasts, except maybe Frankenstein's Monster, but they deffinetly have the same science fiction aspect to them that steampunk has.  For a more contemporary piece I would recomend 'The Diffrence Engine' by William Gibson and Bruce Sterling which is the book credited with the creation of the genre.


----------



## Saraneth (Feb 20, 2006)

I've read Verne, Wells, and Shelly (all quite excellent in their own right), but other than that, I've read absolutely nothing.

Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## aliceedelweiss (Feb 20, 2006)

can I just ask either of you a question? What is "steampunk"?
alice


----------



## Saraneth (Feb 20, 2006)

Steampunk is sort of a spin-off from cyberpunk. It usually takes place during the Victorian era, and runs on the same dystopian principles as cyberpunk. However, it usually involves machines working on steam, instead of electronics like today. The same technology we have today, just entirely operated on steam, and set in the Victorian era.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steampunk <-- There's a possibly good definition.


----------



## strangedaze (Feb 20, 2006)

that sounds like a fun genre to play with, actually.


----------



## perseph1ne (May 23, 2006)

There are two animes that are steampunk. Steamboy, a stand alone movie done by the director of Akira, and Steam Detectives which is a series, not sure who created it. You might be able to find manga for Steam Detectives.


----------



## BryanBeasley (May 23, 2006)

Steampunk Is The Sh$$$$$$$t!!!


----------



## BryanBeasley (May 23, 2006)

_The_ _Difference Engine_ is still one of the best steampunk novels out today.

Another excellent steampunk read is _Perdido Street Station, by_ Mieville. There is a sequel _The Scar_, and although it is also a superb work of fiction it's not the best example of steampunk.

The sequel to my novel in progress will be steampunk.


----------



## Vincent Gray (Jun 5, 2006)

If you're into graphic novels you might like The League of Extraordinary Gentlemen by Alan Moore. Much better than the movie.


----------



## Anarkos (Jun 5, 2006)

I have a library copy of The Difference Engine sitting on the shelf behind me.

Looking forward to it, although Gibson is a very...inconsistent writer.  All his books mix elements of brilliance with utter shite.  I hope in this one the B:S ratio is good...


----------

